# Cranks Thread



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Ran across a bunch of pics today plus some I already had. Thought it would make a nice thread.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

More


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

more


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

more 1


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

More 2


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

And someones amazing collection


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

1. Campagnolo ('Century' alloy?)
2. Campagnolo Record carbon
3. Shimano XTR 
4. Browning
5. Shimano Deore XT
6. Shimano Deore XT
7. Sugino?
8. Stronglight?
9. Mavic 'Starfish'
10. IRD-Breezer-Vortex?
11. CQP - Cook Quality Products
12. McMahon Racing Cycles Steely Danz
13. Sweetwings Mountain
14. Sweetwings Mountain
15. Sweetwings Road
16. Sweetwings Road
17. Grove HotRod
18. Tioga Revolver
19. Extreme Titanium?
20. Extreme Titanium?
21. Extreme Titanium?
22. Onza cast titanium
23. Onza cast titanium
24. Russian titanium?
25. Coda Magic Motorcycle road
26. Magic Motorcycle
27. Magic Motorcycle MTB
28. Magic Motorcycle MTB
29. Coda Magic Motorcycle
30. Magic Motorcycle
31. Coda time trial
32. Carumba Double Barrel
33. Adventure Components
34. Topline road
35. Avalon Starlight
36. (bmx?)
37. XLR8/ Clark Kent
38. XLR8 road
39. Sims
40. ?
41. ?
42. ~
43. CQP
44. ?
45. Adventure Components
46. Astabula?
47. Kooka
48. Kooka
49. ?
50. Astabula?
51. Boone Twisted
52. ?
53. ?
54. XLR8 road
55. McMahon Steely Danz
56. Grafton compact mtn
57. Carumba Sidewinder
58. Magic Motorcycle road
59. T-Gear
60. Adventure Components
61. Kooka
62. Kooka
63. T-Gear
64. Cook Brothers
65. Cook Brothers
66. Magic Motorcycle
67. Adventure Components
68. Hershey
69. Grafton
70. Sims
71. Avalon?
72. PMP
73. Carumba
74. Campagnolo C-Record
75. SRM Powermeter
76. White Industries?
77. American Classic?
78. ?
79. ?
79. Bullseye
80. Avocet? American Classic?
81. Cannondale Si
82. Bullseye
83. Syncros Revolution


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Fills:

7 TA Alize track
8 Litebike road (crank and chainrings are machined from one block of metal. No bolts)
13 Sweet Mountain compact
14 Sweet Mountain standard
16 Sweet track
19 Extreme Ti road
20+21 Extreme Ti tandem
24 Marketech Le creme Ti
25 Magic Motorcycle road 130mm (no Coda)
26 Magic Motorcycle track
27, 28, 30 Magic Motorcycle MTB 10-bolt
29 Magic Motorcycle standard (again, no Coda)
31 Magic Motorcycle time trial /triathlon with one piece dual chainring (no Coda)
33+60 Speed-Tec Earthquake (german)
36 Supercross (SX) bmx
38 Clark Kent
40 LDC (Little Dude Components (I love this name)) bmx
41 Hurricane mtb
42 ? can´t see this number pictured
44 Bees mtb (german)
45 Dengler mtb (german)
46 vintage two piece crank (patent 1903 or 1904) one of the first two piece cranks I know. This idea is very much older than most of us thought.
47 Ultimate Machine mtb
48 Devil mtb (german)
49 PMC bmx 
50 SR Sakae turbular one-piece bmx
52+53 Flite Control Cucamonga mtb
54 Redline bmx (machined, for kids)
58 this is a Coda Magic road
59 Azonic mtb
71 Superfast mtb
77 Profile mtb
78 Technique bmx

There are two cranks marked with 79s
the upper one is a Bullseye mtb while the lower is a Ionic mtb


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Couple more things.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Moses Design cranks used to be mine.

Nice rare OnZa ti...and even more rare Moonhead Machine.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Bought and then sold a set of those Onza Ti cranks via MTBR classifieds ~1998


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> Bought and then sold a set of those Onza Ti cranks via MTBR classifieds ~1998


Daaamn. Should have kept them! I'd run those...unless they were prone to breakage?


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)

Still have my caramba sidewinders, double barrels and some top lines.


----------



## fadetoblack6902 (Jul 5, 2007)

this is going to spur some research for me, thanks! great little collection


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow some truly nice collections there. :thumbsup:

I just have the usual XT and XTR with a few sets of Topline cranks (all three are purple, one set on Ti JT Mongoose)), one set of silver Kooka cranks (mounted on Titus Ti) and one set of NIB/NOS Tioga Revolver cranks. 

If you come across some silver TNT cranks circa early to mid '90s let me know ...


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

CNC cranks have been on my to-do list since I saw some of these. I can't remember which one inspired me first.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice, Modifer.


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

Love the Syncros set. How did those perform? 

Ben


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Okay, gotta know, where did the old bike pics come from?

Someone has a seriously nice Pierce Arrow, and that Old Hickory is suweet!

And yes, I am also drooling over the rest, some really whacky stuff in there....

Thanks for posting!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Okay, gotta know, where did the old bike pics come from?
> 
> Someone has a seriously nice Pierce Arrow, and that Old Hickory is suweet!
> 
> ...


Thanks. They came from my hard drive. I don't remember where I found them. Probably some antique bicycle museum website or something. I've got more so send me an email addy and I'll send you some.

How about some of that high power rep from you guys who have it and appreciate the effort it took to put this thread together  Which was no walk in the park btw


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

modifier said:


> How about some of that high power rep from you guys who have it and appreciate the effort it took to put this thread together  Which was no walk in the park btw


Odd, just left what I thought was positive rep for ya, and it ended with a statement that makes me think I dinged you as opposed to stroking you.

If so, no idea what happened, but my comment should verify my efforts, sorry....

Rough, long day. No idea how I screwed up.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Odd, just left what I thought was positive rep for ya, and it ended with a statement that makes me think I dinged you as opposed to stroking you.
> 
> If so, no idea what happened, but my comment should verify my efforts, sorry....
> 
> Rough, long day. No idea how I screwed up.


I thought someone was being sarcastic and mean. Yep you gave me some NEG. I'm surprised it didn't seem to hurt as bad as I thought it would. I suppose you cold make it up make it up on another thread. Idk. Thanks for trying. Send me an email and I'll still send you some pics of cool old bikes.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Benzosol said:


> Love the Syncros set. How did those perform?
> 
> Ben


Had a set of syncros revolutions for many years, held up fine for me. Some breakages I think, and some of te proprietary hardware is nigh impossible to find, but cool crank nonetheless. My 180's were great for ss.

Plum


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

OIMG...so much crank eye candy, I love it.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Was moses designs affiliated with interloc cause i could swear that i have an old IRD jersey with that same rocket boy inc web address on it?


----------

